# Umbau Steuerschrank ohne Steuertrafo ?



## Jörg_24 (23 März 2011)

Hallo Fachleute,
ich habe da mal eine Frage an euch: Wie verhält es sich mit den Vorschriften, wenn ein alter Steuerschrank mit einigen Leistungsschützen, Relais, ext. 230V~Ventilen, Motorabgängen (22kW und kleinere) ohne Steuertrafo aufgebaut ist und jetzt umgebaut werden soll. Einspeisung ist 5-polig, der N-Leiter ist bis zu den Anschlüssen der Geräte mit 1,5mm² hellblau durchverdrahtet. (Baujahr 92 oder so) Etwa die Hälfte des Altbestandes fällt beim Umbau raus, dafür sollen ein paar neue Geräte reinkommen. Nach EN60204-1 aus 2007 ist ja ein Steuertrafo vorzusehen. Ich denke durch die Umbauten ist der Bestandsschutz wohl hinfällig, oder wie seht ihr das? Steuertrafo rein und hellblau raus macht zusätzlich Arbeit und kostet Geld was mein Buchhalter nicht freiwillig ausgeben will.* 
Jörg
*


----------



## MSB (23 März 2011)

Bestandsschutz ist in deinem Fall sowieso hinfällig,
weil das auch damals schon nicht der Norm entsprach.

http://www.sps-forum.de/showpost.php?p=321228&postcount=20

Es steht dir aber wie immer, frei, dich gegen das was in einer Norm steht zu entscheiden.

Mfg
Manuel


----------

